

Securing an HTTPS server (2009) - mwcampbell
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2009-09-28-securing-https.html

======
mwcampbell
These days it would probably be better to use stud
([https://github.com/bumptech/stud](https://github.com/bumptech/stud)) than
stunnel; cperciva even did a security review of stud. And for the majority of
us running Linux rather than FreeBSD on our servers, Docker would be good for
this kind of thing.

